# Uber doesn't recognize Waze app



## James R (Aug 15, 2016)

When I login to drive Uber shows me a list of installed navigation apps to chose one. the only one is Google maps. Even if I start Waze and it's running in the background , it won't see it in Uber.

The problem occurred 2 weekends ago and frustrated me. Then it resolved all on its own. now the problem is back. 

I checked that Waze it up to date and it runs properly . I also checked that it wasn't on my SD card. I sometimes have apps that don't work right if I put them on the SD. 

Any other suggestions ?


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

It's Uber. Nothing but problems with the app by multiple drivers.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Did you check your Uber settings? If not,* open Uber Driver, click Account/Settings/Navigation Provider. * If you have Waze installed, it should show as one of the options.

You may just have Maps specified there, not Waze. If that's the case, it will only use Maps.


----------



## James R (Aug 15, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Did you check your Uber settings? If not,* open Uber Driver, click Account/Settings/Navigation Provider. * If you have Waze installed, it should show .


The only one listed is Maps. Waze is properly installed and works if I launch Waze app separately . but Uber doesn't list it.


----------



## rn4emp (Oct 19, 2016)

if you're driving and you get an uberpool ride the wazes app doesn't get used cause the uber gps takes over. But once you get a ride for uberx or the others the wazes app kicks in. I guess cause wazes can't do the pick up and drops off of mulitply pax. This is how I know that I picked up an uberpool ride by mistake lol


----------



## Tony G (Apr 20, 2017)

yea it's happening to me too, waze is not working when i have to start an Uber trip, so i had to uninstall it multiple times while i am driving to use Google maps in order to complete the trip. i uninstall Uber and waze and reinstall them and the problem persists. it's not professional, the programmers are still practicing, just graduated from college.


----------



## Yankees7 (Dec 4, 2016)

I have the same problem with Waze, uninstalling Waze and Uber did not help. As a work around if you shut down Waze before you reach the pick up location it will work when you swipe start trip and want to navigate to your destination. Manually shut it down when you get to your destination and it will work to navigate you to the next pick up point. A pain but workable.


----------



## JohnnysUber123 (May 7, 2017)

The same thing happed to me, I uninstalled and reinstalled uber drive and waze but still does the same crap, very frustrating. I've been ubering for 6mo and all was fine till last week. I use the same method as yankees7 to make waze work. I emailed uber and they gave me suggestions from uninstall to hard reset and nothing worked. does anyone have an answer?


----------



## Tony G (Apr 20, 2017)

i am using google map now until they fix the problem.


----------



## TedJ (May 8, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Did you check your Uber settings? If not,* open Uber Driver, click Account/Settings/Navigation Provider. * If you have Waze installed, it should show as one of the options.
> 
> You may just have Maps specified there, not Waze. If that's the case, it will only use Maps.


since you are giving advice are you saying that the WAZE app is working just fine with the UBER DRIVER app that you use. It doesn't WORK ANYMORE!!! and google maps really sucks. terrible directions that wait til the last minute to give you turns at 60mph on LA freeways. I'm using an Galaxy J3 Emerge. 6.0.1 Marshmallow. But it worked fine two weeks ago. NOW the uber app won't even let it be selected. Even after selecting WAZE it still loads google sucky maps.



Tony G said:


> yea it's happening to me too, waze is not working when i have to start an Uber trip, so i had to uninstall it multiple times while i am driving to use Google maps in order to complete the trip. i uninstall Uber and waze and reinstall them and the problem persists. it's not professional, the programmers are still practicing, just graduated from college.


Are we even sure they went to college? the Instant transfer is all screwed up. They keep trying to transfer my money into an account that doesn't exist. Customer service says they cannot fix it. WOW. It'd sure be nice if UBER would take the time to inform isn't drivers of issues and planned completed fix dates. But I don't think they even bench test their programing changes. they just upload a new version and don't have a clue if any of the changes actually work.


----------



## wgmartin (Jan 18, 2017)

I am constantly being sent to addresses that are not on the correct side of the street.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Uninstall newest Waze and find a link online to an older version from April or even May before the current update and install that APK. Uber worked again with Waze last night using an April version.


----------

